# patata



## deserto

Ciao ragazzi!
La parola "patata" può significare "roba" in qualche contesto?
Ad es: "non aveva con sé la mezza patata da sfregare sul vetro per farlo ritornare limpido."
Grazie mille!


----------



## Montesacro

deserto said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> La parola "patata" può significare "roba" in qualche contesto?
> Ad es: "non aveva con sé la mezza patata da sfregare sul vetro per farlo ritornare limpido."
> Grazie mille!


 
No, _patata_ non significa mai "roba".

Comunque la tua domanda mi ha incuriosito.
Se fai una ricerca su internet vedrai che alcuni consigliano proprio l'utilizzo di una mezza patata per pulire i vetri.
Che stranezze!


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao deserto,

hai mai sentito l'espressione "idem con patate" che significa "la stessa cosa", ma non roba.


----------



## effeundici

Significati alternativi e molto colloquiali di patata sono:

1. _Organo genitale femminile (Es. a noi ci piace la patata!)_
_2. Persona imbranata, goffa (Es. che patata che sei!)_


----------



## VolaVer

E ancora, sfregare una patata sotto le suole delle scarpe aiuta a non scivolare!


----------



## MünchnerFax

effeundici said:


> _2. Persona imbranata, goffa (Es. che patata che sei!)_


Veramente? Dalle mie parti invece è un perfetto equivalente di _ __Che gnocca/che figa/che bonazza_. _ _ Consiglierei pertanto la massima cautela nell'usare liberamente questa espressione.


----------



## deserto

Troppo carine le vostre risposte! Volevo dire, anche utili per la vita quotidiana


----------



## effeundici

MünchnerFax said:


> Veramente? Dalle mie parti invece è un perfetto equivalente di _ __Che gnocca/che figa/che bonazza_. _ _ Consiglierei pertanto la massima cautela nell'usare liberamente questa espressione.


 
Beh,sei nel caso 1. In effetti questa accezione l'ho imparata dai genovesi.


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> MünchnerFax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veramente? Dalle mie parti invece è un perfetto equivalente di _ __Che gnocca/che figa/che bonazza_. _ _ Consiglierei pertanto la massima cautela nell'usare liberamente questa espressione.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh,sei nel caso 1. In effetti questa accezione l'ho imparata dai genovesi.
Click to expand...

 
Però!

L'esclamazione_ Che patata_! (con il significato di  _che fica_!) è comune anche a Roma, tanto che pensavo fosse una tipica usanza cittadina.


Tempo fa trasmettevano in tv un programma che si chiamava SOS *pa*tata, nel quale delle avvenenti "patate", per l'appunto, accorrevano in aiuto di chiunque ne avesse bisogno...


----------



## Lupen The Third

Montesacro said:


> No, _patata_
> Se fai una ricerca su internet vedrai che alcuni consigliano proprio l'utilizzo di una mezza patata per pulire i vetri.
> Che stranezze!



Ciao! Bè...per me non è tanto una stranezza!

Pensa che ho sentito dire da certe persone d'essersi portate con sè una mezza patata per pulire i vetri delle mascherine per andare sott'acqua a mare!

Forse ho anche visto una cosa del genere ma non ricordo bene


----------



## Angelica85

effeundici said:


> _2. Persona imbranata, goffa (Es. che patata che sei!)_


Questo significato ce l'ha di più "patata lessa".


----------



## Necsus

Deserto, nel tuo caso vuole dire proprio mezza patata, nel senso del tubero. Infatti sfregare il vetro della maschera con la patata dovrebbe servire a non farlo appannare quando si è sott'acqua, anche se poi la sostanza più usata in realtà è la... saliva!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Angelica85 said:


> Questo significato ce l'ha di più "patata lessa".


 

A casa mia "patata" si usa proprio anche per indicare una persona imbranata o che sbaglia spesso qualcosa:

Che patata che sei!
ma anche: Che patatone che sei!
Non so dire però se sia usato normalmente a Firenze o se proviene dalle mie origini siciliane.

Nessuno usa patata per definire una bella ragazza o l'organo genitarle femminile. Anzi, io ho scoperto questo significato, dopo le polemiche su giornali e Internet in seguito alla pubblicità di una nota patatina che aveva come testimonial un noto attore porno che affermava " a noi piace la patata" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## VolaVer

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> A casa mia "patata" si usa proprio anche per indicare una persona imbranata o che sbaglia spesso qualcosa:
> 
> Che patata che sei!
> ma anche: Che patatone che sei!
> Non so dire però se sia usato normalmente a Firenze o se proviene dalle mie origini siciliane.
> 
> Nessuno usa patata per definire una bella ragazza o l'organo genitarle femminile. Anzi, io ho scoperto questo significato, dopo le polemiche su giornali e Internet in seguito alla pubblicità di una nota patatina che aveva come testimonial un noto attore porno che affermava " a noi piace la patata" o qualcosa del genere.


 ^^ Quella famosa pubblicità è dimostrazione che _patata_ si usa in quell'accezione comunemente, al giorno d'oggi.

Personalmente, uso il termine _patata_ anche in riferimento a visi/personaggi poco espressivi: per es. "Matt Damon è una patata".  
Senza offesa per i suoi estimatori.


----------



## Azazel81

effeundici said:


> Beh,sei nel caso 1. In effetti questa accezione l'ho imparata dai genovesi.


 
Anche da noi se dici a una persona "che patata che sei" significa "imbranato/a".

Oppure esiste anche come "nomignolo" per i neonati... ad esempio: "ma ciao bella patatina" (detto ad un neonato sia maschio che femmina), per dire "bella bambina/bel bambino" (Come dice anche LucyVanPelt).

Poi come già detto da F11 e da altri c'è il significato di "organo genitale femminile" (ma nessuno si ricorda la pubblicità con Rocco Siffredi?)


----------



## VolaVer

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> A casa mia "patata" si usa proprio anche per indicare una persona imbranata o che sbaglia spesso qualcosa:
> 
> Che patata che sei!
> ma anche: Che patatone che sei!
> Non so dire però se sia usato normalmente a Firenze o se proviene dalle mie origini siciliane.
> 
> Nessuno usa patata per definire una bella ragazza o l'organo genitarle femminile. Anzi,* io ho scoperto questo significato, dopo le polemiche su giornali e Internet in seguito alla pubblicità di una nota patatina che aveva come testimonial un noto attore porno che affermava " a noi piace la patata" o qualcosa del genere.*


Certo che ci ricordiamo, Azazel! Rileggi la parte in grassetto ^^ e il mio post successivo


----------



## patriziaf

Per l'organo genitale da noi si usa patatina e non patata. Patata, Patatone o patatona può essere una persona, un gatto o un cane carino, magari goffo, ma proprio per questo fa tenerezza.


----------



## Gommik

La patata (tubero) contiene amido che forma una pellicola sui vetri. Così come la saliva. La pellicola protettiva, seppur temporanea,  fa in modo che i vetri si sporchino con più difficoltà.


----------

